# [PC] Game of the Year 2009



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

Yo! Just like Ethan's yesteryear post, vote for the best game of this year & it's strictly PC. If there are any games - that you think is great - other than the 10 ('cause only 10 polls are allowed ), please post in this thread. So, let the votin' begin!

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

For me, I think Batman has all, superb graphics, great gameplay, awesome plot, longer campaign.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 8, 2009)

i dont play games much 
but by youtube game play videos reviews 
i voted for Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

Good to see no Ezio, Nomad or any other similarly homosexual reference in your post OP. Please keep this up. Voted for Arkham. I know vamsi will give it to Dragon Age.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^Thank ye. I'll do that only for "Game You are Currently Addicted to" thread. Outside that thread, I'm a serious guy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2009)

^ absolutely not. I didn't even beat the game yet.. how can i rate it??? Even if i would have completed the game, My vote definitely goes to Batman. Sure Dragon Age origins is rocking but I might be cheating the gamer inside me if i vote for it in the presence of batman.


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish you would post in proper English and give your gun slinging cowboy alter ego a little rest. Ye, a'ight, slingin', etc qualify as poor English. If I am correct, then you are older than 12, so no real need to post that way. Just my two paise.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

I love gunslingers, maybe those words fit for Americanos, eh gringo? Hell, I'm 20, sh*t! Poor English? Okay, mate. I'll switch to Irish-Engilsh, den.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 9, 2009)

All the way Batman, MW2 loses out on short gameplay


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2009)

Batman for me too.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 9, 2009)

DIRT 2 for me,I played this only..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^Yeah, I knew it would be you who voted for DiRT 2 'cause ye'r havin' DX11 card & knows what it looks like in a DX11 card.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 9, 2009)

But bcoz of my RAM I cant play DIRT 2 with 2GB ram..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^Why? Fps drops?


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

^Oh yes, you can!

Download and run this, then run Dirt 2, should work.
*www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^Why the hell ye tellin' me? Jokin' .


----------



## official (Dec 9, 2009)

i had been playing a lot of games this year and there had seriously been some poor to over the top games. I am not a serious fan of any gen... and i play almost all games. Some of the best games i think(sticking to pc only) 

action/adventure-BATMAN ARKHAM ASYLUM
  Why?- coz in my 17 years of gaming life i hav not played any superhero game that was so cool, so awesome and so much fun.
  pros- for smooth gameplay, stunning graphics, cool combos, replayability, puzzles, cool   off-campaign challenges.
  cons- unsatisfying and poor boss challenges.
  points-- 9.0 
 Worth mention- PROTOTYPE
 why- very entertaining gameplay, cool powers , some missions were good.
cons- graphics was dim, had some issues in stability.
points-- 8.4+
 Worth mention- GTA4 
 this could hav been a great game had rockstar taken pc gamers into consideration
Beat RPG game - DRAGONS AGE ORIGINS why -simply "the BEST" points- 10.0


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 9, 2009)

for me its dirt 2 , amazing gameplay , i am still hooked to it .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2009)

^^
Offtopic: I'm not able to save my game in DiRT2. It's asking for a Live account.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2009)

Mirror's Edge should've been there, and am wondering why Prototype was not in the running (pun intended). The winner would not have been any different though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^I took the games which are havin' majority of likeness.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 9, 2009)

Arkham Asylum for me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2009)

^Darn! I feel like playin' it again.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Offtopic: I'm not able to save my game in DiRT2. It's asking for a Live account.



For saving create offline account ..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Offtopic: I'm not able to save my game in DiRT2. It's asking for a Live account.



When you click 'create live account' you will witness a disclaimer with continue button, Don't click continue, Instead, scroll down and you can see a create local account hyperlink. Click that and you will be taken to create a offline account.

I still don't understand, why codemasters tired to hide this option , while every one is giving it right away :confusion:


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2009)

^
Thanks!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2009)

I have voted for Arkham Asylum too, but I think it was a bad year for gaming overall. Not too many great ones. There were some hyped releases, but they did not tick. Sims 3 and Spore are two such games I can think of. Great that they are not on the poll. The margin of victory is pretty telling.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Dec 10, 2009)

My vote goes to Batman: Arkham Asylum..Game was simply awesome..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 10, 2009)

My vote goes to COD: MW2. Awesome gameplay and graphics.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2009)

^Yeah, but too short campaign.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 10, 2009)

My vote goes for MW2 without any doubt.....but the MP could have been better...!!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 21, 2009)

I have only played Modern Warfare 2 from this list  , why is Left 4 Dead not here.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

^It's havin' no story.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ Yeah Dirt 2 has a very good story. Point taken/


----------



## quan chi (Dec 22, 2009)

^^left for dead was released in 2008.you should have mentioned l4d 2.

anyways it should have been there.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 22, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^It's havin' no story.



I remember you saying. Story is not that big concern in your concern.

@trey_g, kya baat hai. epic LOL.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 22, 2009)

even need for speed shift has a good story.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2009)

1.Dragon Age
2.MW 2
3.Batman AA


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 22, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 1.Dragon Age
> 2.MW 2
> 3.Batman AA



+1


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2009)

The Phuc!? 'Nuff o' these sh*ts. Maybe I'm a sh*t. Anyway, OK. None o' guys understand my taste. The only way is to STFU. L4D2? Fine.


----------

